# Logitech Z-640 Center Channel not working on ASUS K8V-SE Deluxe onboard 6 channel..



## xcrappy (Aug 27, 2004)

Everything but my center channel works on my Z-640s. When i try to watch a 5.1 dvd, all i can hear is sound coming out from the rears,fronts and my sub. Same thing happens when i use the 5.1 test wma from microsoft (http://www.microsoft.com/windowsXP/windowsmediaplayer/51audio.asp).. When it gets to center, i just hear low grumble and my sub rattles a bit. I am currently using an onboard 6 channel sound card on my asus k8v-se deluxe. Sound properties in windows is set to "5.1 speakers", and WinDVD is set to "6 channel mode". I tried switching the orange and black wires, but then the center sound comes from my right rear speaker. I reinstalled my drvier twice, i even tried the older driver but still got nothing. If i press the matrix button, the center works, but then its not true 5.1. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## xcrappy (Aug 27, 2004)

This must be a driver problem because when i watch a 5.1 movie in windows xp 64 bit edition, everything works perfectly. I am using a diffrent driver in 32bit edition (sound max), and in 64bit editon i am using realtek ac97. I even installed a new version of windows xp 32bit edition on another hard drive to test and it didnt work. Any ideas anyone???


----------



## GummiCandy (Sep 4, 2004)

I have the same problem with my center channel. I have the same set of speakers as well. But I'm very sure the speakers are working perfectly fine. However, I'm using Asus A7V880 which uses SoundMax. Like mentioned above, the center channel is outputting low grumble and subwoofer rattles a bit.

Anyone know how to fix this problem?


----------



## conglaciate (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm using SB Audigy Gamer on ASUS A8V Deluxe and I have this same problem. No matter what I do I cannot get my center channel to work. It is so annoying when I play games because when I turn and face an object that is making a noise, the sound fades out.


----------



## xcrappy (Aug 27, 2004)

A user named Mark Side at the logitech forums (http://forums.logitech.com/pe/action/forums/defaultview?msgBoardID=10100204) posted this:


> This solved my problem; hope it helps somebody else. My new Z-640s didn't have center channel sound during 5.1 movies and games. My Asus A7V333 mobo has C-Media CMI8738 6-channel audio through 3 shared jacks. Tried different drivers, PowerDVD settings, etc. What finally worked was changing the Center/Bass jumper on the motherboard. These speakers now sound *awesome* with movies, FarCry, etc. Different mobos and sound cards may have similar jumpers or software settings to switch the center and bass channels. It's worth a try.


 The soundmax option for this is located in the volume controls under the advanced properties of the center channel. Its called "Switch Center/LFE" I gave it a try and got no where =/ . Maybe it will help one of you guys.


----------



## guido (Sep 11, 2004)

*ASUS K8V Deluxe Center Channel Fix*

After months of struggling with the same problem, i found a beta driver on the asus site that solved it.

http://www.asus.it/support/download/item.aspx?ModelName=K8V Deluxe&Type=Latest

select the "drivers" page tab and the "beta" radio button

After installing the beta driver, run the wizard, the first button on the left.


----------



## xcrappy (Aug 27, 2004)

God Bless you, guido.

After months of testing almost every driver for the Soundmax AD1980 out there on the internet, this beta driver does the trick. 

Thank you.


----------



## CyberSage87 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi,
I know this post is rather old, but I solved an almost identical problem with SoundMAX this way.:

1. Go into the SoundMAX configuration (on the taskbar to the right).
2. Click on preferences (the tilted hammer).
3. Make sure that both red DTS buttons are unchecked.

What is essentially happening here is that the driver was put in matrix mode by default, and we're just turning it off.









I hope this helps anyone who runs into this thread.


----------

